# Candied jellies?



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

Kind of a long shot, but I got a sample of a raspberry/guava jam from a purveyor and I want to use the flavor to make some candied jelly pieces. I'm thinking I'll just add gelatin or pectin to it, but was hoping maybe someone has already done this and could give me an idea on the amounts since I only have the small sample to play with. 
Thanks!


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

I made something similar today with a carrot orange jam...I made the jam so it might be a bit different than yours but here is how I did it.

2 Cups Jam - bring to simmer
7 gelatin leafs. soaked and drained
Add gelatin to jam and mix well..add to mold.


----------

